# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Κρισαρα

## Touch_The_Sky

Χθες το βραδυ ηρθε μια καλη..

Και το θεμα ειναι νομιζω πως την προκαλεσα κιολας..

Ξυπνησε το μωρο κατα τις μιαμιση με πονακια και ξυπνησα και γω..η γυναικα μου πηγε μεσα στο μωρο και γω στριφογυρνωντας στο κρεβατι ειπα απο μεσα μου.(ωρα για καμια ταχυκαρδια ????)

Και οχι μονο ηρθε αλλα με μπιμπ!!!! Πηρα ενα xanax 0,5 εκανα λιγες αναπνοες αλλα τζιφος...Πηγα στο δωματιο της μπεμπας και εκατσα κατω στο χαλι και προσπαθουσα να ηρεμησω εκει...

Αλλα ενιωσα αβοηθητος μιας και η γυναικα μου ασχολιοταν με το μωρο...

Μετα απο καμια ωρα ξαπλωσαμε σιωπηλοι..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Χθες το βραδυ ηρθε μια καλη..
> 
> Και το θεμα ειναι νομιζω πως την προκαλεσα κιολας..
> 
> Ξυπνησε το μωρο κατα τις μιαμιση με πονακια και ξυπνησα και γω..η γυναικα μου πηγε μεσα στο μωρο και γω στριφογυρνωντας στο κρεβατι ειπα απο μεσα μου.(ωρα για καμια ταχυκαρδια ????)
> 
> Και οχι μονο ηρθε αλλα με μπιμπ!!!! Πηρα ενα xanax 0,5 εκανα λιγες αναπνοες αλλα τζιφος...Πηγα στο δωματιο της μπεμπας και εκατσα κατω στο χαλι και προσπαθουσα να ηρεμησω εκει...
> 
> Αλλα ενιωσα αβοηθητος μιας και η γυναικα μου ασχολιοταν με το μωρο...
> ...


Έχεις μωράκι; Να σου ζήσει! :D

Τώρα όσον αφορά την κρίση δεν νομίζω να την προκάλεσες, νομίζω πως είναι λογικό να ανησυχήσεις μιας και ξύπνησες μέσα στη νύχτα...κι εγώ το παθαίνω αυτό αν ξυπνήσω ξαφνικά βράδυ, ανησυχώ μήπως δεν μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ, μήπως με πιάσουν οι φοβίες μου κλπ...
Η γυναίκα σου όταν δεν ασχολείται με το μωράκι είναι υποστηρικτική; Επίσης τώρα πώς είσαι;

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Οχι δεν ειναι. Και το καταλαβα τωρα που μιλησαμε στο τηλεφωνο.
Τωρα ειμαι καλυτερα αλλα γενικα ειμαι καπως.

Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες σου Κυκνακι.:)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι αυτο που ελεγα ειναι τοσο συνηθισμενο να βλεπεις ανθρωπους να τους εχουν μαθει οτι πιθανο κ απιθανο φανταζεσε στο σχολειο κ δε τους εμαθαν απολυτως τιποτα σχετικα με το πως να επικοινωνουν.
αν κ ειχα κ γω το ιδιο προβλημα κατσικωθηκα για μηνες διπλα σε μια που μιλαγε συνεχεια κ εκανα σεμιναρια κ ετσι ξεφυγα απο αυτη τη κατασταση θα ελεγα οτι σταθηκα κ αρκετα τυχερος.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Σε ευχαριστω και εσενα Αλεξανδρε για το ποστ σου

----------


## korin

έλα βρε! μια κρισούλα είχες..όχι κ κρισάρα..αφού μετά από μια ώρα μπόρεσες κ ξάπλωσες όλα καλά..για φαντάσου να στριφογύριζες μέσα στο σπίτι κ να μην ήξερες που να σταθείς, μέχρι το πρωί:)

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Καλα εμενα μου φανηκε μεγαλο βουνο..Η γυναικα μου,μου ειπε οτι εκανα σαν αλλόφρονας!!

Καλα η καρδια μου πηγαινε σαν να μην υπηρχε κενο αναμεσα στους χτυπους!!!

Μιλησα με μια ψυχολογο το μεσημερι και θα κανονισουμε απο βδομαδα...

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Γεια σου Cathy :)

----------


## kathy®

> Γεια σου Cathy :)


Δεν προλαβα να απαντησω καν χαχα.βασικα αν καποιος δεν το εχει ζησει δεν μπορει να αντιληφθει τι γινεται.οι κρισεις θυμασαι ποτε σε επιασαν πρωτη φορα;αν με τον ερχομο του μωρου αλλαξε κατι;θελω να πω ο ερχομος ενος μωρου ειναι μεγαλη αλλαγη στη ζωη ενος ζευγαριου και ισως αγχωνει καποιους λιγο παραπανω.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

11/12/2006 Ημερα Δευτερα σε ενα village cinema!!

Δεν ξεχνιεται!!

Απο τοτε τραβιεμαι..Αλλες φορες ειμαι καλυτερα αλλες χειροτερα...

Παλιοτερα μια επαιρνα το χαπι μια οχι μια το σταματουσα μονος ...
Τωρα ειμαι συνεπης,

Σιγουρα αλλαξε η ζωη με τον ερχομο του μωρου..και η σχεση με την γυναικα μου.. (not supportive enough)
Γιατι λεει οτι κουραστηκε...τοσο νωρις...

----------


## kathy®

> 11/12/2006 Ημερα Δευτερα σε ενα village cinema!!
> 
> Δεν ξεχνιεται!!
> 
> Απο τοτε τραβιεμαι..Αλλες φορες ειμαι καλυτερα αλλες χειροτερα...
> 
> Παλιοτερα μια επαιρνα το χαπι μια οχι μια το σταματουσα μονος ...
> Τωρα ειμαι συνεπης,
> 
> ...


Τι ηλικια εχεις εσυ και η γυναικα σου;εχετε αλλα παιδια;το μωρο ποσο ειναι;ποσα χρονια ειστε μαζι;θα δειε μετα γιατι σε ρωταω.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

35
31
1 only
6m
8y
Αντοιστιχες απαντησεις :)

----------


## kathy®

> 35
> 31
> 1 only
> 6m
> 8y
> Αντοιστιχες απαντησεις :)


Συγνωμη,ειστε 8 χρονια μαζι,ειναι μονο 31,εχετε ΜΟΝΟ ενα μωρο και κουραστηκε ηδη;;;;απο τι συγκεκριμενα;;;;απο σενα ή το μωρο που ειναι λογικο να κουραστει μια μητερα ποσο μαλλον που δεν εχει βοηθεια αλλα ολα ειναι προσωρινα,το παιδι μεγαλωνει.τι να πω εγω που ειμαι δηλ 36,εχω τρια παιδια 8,7 τα αγορια και 23 μηνων η μικρη και μπαινοβγαινω στα νοσοκομεια και εχω και μηδεν βοηθεια απο συγγενεις;;;πες της να παρει τη ζωη της στα χερια της και να σε στηριξει οσο κανεις αλλος,διοτι κανεις δεν θα το κανει.εγω ειμαι τρελλοκομειο με το χαμογελο στα χειλη και καρπε ντιεμ.αυτο που πυροδοτησε την κριση σου τι ητσν ακριβως;η οχλαγωγια;;;ο κλειστος χωρος;

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Δεν ξερω τι το προκαλεσε..Σινεμα πηγαινα πολυ. Και με κοσμο ειμαι ανετος...Το θεμα ειναι οτι την εχω κουρασει εγω που δεν κατω τιποτα για να το καταπολεμησω..Παρα εχω αφεθει στα χαπια..Για αυτο ειπα να κανω μια αρχη με ενα ψυχολογο..

Αλλα ειναι αδικο για μενα...οταν καποιος ειναι πεσμενος τον βοηθας να σηκωθει..Δεν τον πατας εκει που ποναει..

Τωρα νιωθω παραπανω στηριξη απο τους γονεις μου, παρα απο εκεινην.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω πιστευω οτι στο προκαλεσε το οτι σου λειπει η γυναικα σου επιδη ασχολιται πολες ωρες με το μωρο

----------


## kathy®

> Δεν ξερω τι το προκαλεσε..Σινεμα πηγαινα πολυ. Και με κοσμο ειμαι ανετος...Το θεμα ειναι οτι την εχω κουρασει εγω που δεν κατω τιποτα για να το καταπολεμησω..Παρα εχω αφεθει στα χαπια..Για αυτο ειπα να κανω μια αρχη με ενα ψυχολογο..
> 
> Αλλα ειναι αδικο για μενα...οταν καποιος ειναι πεσμενος τον βοηθας να σηκωθει..Δεν τον πατας εκει που ποναει..
> 
> Τωρα νιωθω παραπανω στηριξη απο τους γονεις μου, παρα απο εκεινην.


Καταλαβαινω!απλα θελει υπομονη και γερα νευρα!εσυ πρεπει να ζορισεις τον εαυτο σου λιγο παραπανω.μηπως ετυχε κατι ασχημο στην οικογενεια σου παλιοτερα που σε στιγματισε;;;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> εγω πιστευω οτι στο προκαλεσε το οτι σου λειπει η γυναικα σου επιδη ασχολιται πολες ωρες με το μωρο


 μα ειναι οφθαλμοφανες τι του το προκαλεσε

----------


## kathy®

> μα ειναι οφθαλμοφανες τι του το προκαλεσε


Παιδια ειναι λογικο η γυναικα να ασχοληθει περισσοτερο με το μωρο παρα με το συζυγο οσο ειναι το μωρο μικρο μην τρελλαθουμε τελειως.απλα πρεπει να δειχνει και ο αντρας κατανοηση και να την στηριζει κι εκεινη.εκεινη δγλ δεν τον χρειαζεται;;σαφως και τον εχει αναγκη αλλα κι εκεινος περναει το ζορι του.πρεπει να συζητησουν ανοιχτα γισ το τι θελουν και να μην κανει ζηλιες ο συζυγος χαχαχα πλακιτσα!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι αλλα κ μετα θα μινει κ με το.. τηλεκοντρολ της τηλεορασης ανα χειρας?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μου λεγε μια γνωστη μου που ειναι μαμα οτι αν δε προσλαβει κανεις καμια παραδουλευτρα οταν εχει παιδια να τη βοηθαει θα κουραστει.

----------


## kathy®

> ναι αλλα κ μετα θα μινει κ με το.. τηλεκοντρολ της τηλεορασης ανα χειρας?


Δεν θα του φαει το μωρο τη θεση να μην ανησυχει χαχα.τωρα απλα η γυναικα εκτοε απο συζυγος ειναι και μητερα και αυτο προεχει αυτη τη στιγμη.



> μου λεγε μια γνωστη μου που ειναι μαμα οτι αν δε προσλαβει κανεις καμια παραδουλευτρα οταν εχει παιδια να τη βοηθαει θα κουραστει.


Πες της γνωστης σου πως μια μητερα πολλα μπορει να καταφερει αρκει να εχει πεισμα.ολες κουραζομαστε,δεν θα αυτοκτονησουμε κιολας.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

kaλα.. τον βλεπω να κανει.. ζαπινγκ ολη νυχτα...

----------


## kathy®

> kaλα.. τον βλεπω να κανει.. ζαπινγκ ολη νυχτα...


Χαχαχα!! Εγω πιστευω πως πρεπει να αυξησει την σωματικη του δραστηριοτητα εκεινη την ωρα,μετα θα του περασουν ολα!!! :p

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω παντως αν ειμουν στη θεση του θα προσπαθουσα να τη σκανδαλισω θα της γυριζα τη πλατη οταν κοιμομασταν κ θα το επαιζα αδιαφορος κ θα της ακουμπαγα το κ δηθεν τυχαια το κ μετα θα το επαιζα παρθενα αθωα περιστερα

----------


## kathy®

> εγω παντως αν ειμουν στη θεση του θα προσπαθουσα να τη σκανδαλισω θα της γυριζα τη πλατη οταν κοιμομασταν κ θα το επαιζα αδιαφορος κ θα της ακουμπαγα το κ δηθεν τυχαια το κ μετα θα το επαιζα παρθενα αθωα περιστερα


Χαχαχαχα αντι να την πιασει εκει περα οπως οι παλιοι να της θυμισει την προ εγκυμοσυνης περιοδο καθεται και μετραει σφυγμους!!!μετρα τους πανω στο κρεβατι βρε οχι στο πατωμα και μονος,δεν θα σου χαλασει και χατηρι αν θες πατωμα χαχα.αστειακια οκ;απλα να εισαι λιγο πιο κουλ!!

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Σας επαναφερω στην ταξη :P

----------


## Tasos75

Η απόκτηση ενός παιδιού, εκτός από χαρούμενο γεγονός συνεπάγεται και ευθύνες, αλλαγή τρόπου ζωής και γενικά μια νέα κατάσταση που δεν την έχουμε ξαναζήσει αν είναι το πρώτο παιδί. Άρα για κάποιον όλα τα παραπάνω μπορεί να αποτελούν πηγές άγχους.
Δεν είναι τελείως παράλογο η σύζυγος να θέλει να βλέπει το σύντροφό της να προσπαθεί να συνέλθει. Δυστυχώς όταν μπαίνουμε σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση (άγχος-πανικοί), συνήθως δεν μπορούμε να δείξουμε προσοχή στους ανθρώπους που έχουμε δίπλα μας (που μπορεί να την έχουν ανάγκη) αλλά μπαίνουμε σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο όπου μας απασχολούν κυρίως με τα συμπτώματά μας. Κάποιες φορές μπορεί να γινόμαστε και λίγο κουραστικοί για τους δίπλα μας, κυρίως όταν επαναλαμβάνουμε τις ίδιες ανησυχίες. Είναι ότι και ο άλλος που δεν τα έχει περάσει δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τί περνάμε, άσε που κάποιες φορές προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει και τα κάνει χειρότερα.
Εγώ θα πρότεινα στον Sky αν έχει κουράγιο/οικονομική δυνατότητα να μη μείνει μόνο στα χάπια, αφού ακόμα έχει θέματα με πανικούς, αλλά να ζητήσει τη βοήθεια ενός ψυχολόγου.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Τασο σημερα στις 5 το απογευμα εχω ραντεβου. Και εχω και λιγο αγχος επι τουτου :P

Το προβλημα μπορει να οφειλεται και στο μωρο αλλα και στην σχεση με την γυναικα μου η οποια δεν ειναι και στα καλυτερα της..(η σχεση)

Χθες το βραδυ ημουν κουρασμενος και ξαπλωσα νωρις (κατα τις 10+) Η γυναικα μου στο σαλονι μολις ειχε βαλει το μωρο για υπνο.
Μετα το καθιερωμενο παιχνιδι στο κινητο κανα 10λεπτο δλδ, εκλεισα φωτα για υπνο..Ουτε που την καταλαβα οταν ηρθε..Αλλα παλι εκει γυρω στη μια μια+ ανοιξα τα ματια μου.

Βαριανασαινα και ειχα αισθηση παλμων..αρχισαν να ανεβαινουν και προσπαθησα να κρατησω την ψυχραιμια μου χωρις να 'ενοχλησω' κανεναν...

Ψιλοχαλαρωσα λιγο αλλα μετα απο λιγο πηρα ενα ζαναξ και κοιμηθηκα...

Εν κατακλειδι δεν περναω καλα και ισως να εκανα λαθος επιλογη πριν 2 χρονια που παντρευτηκα..

----------


## Tasos75

Αυτά με τους έντονους χτύπους μέσα στον ύπνο είναι βάρβαρα. Είναι και περαστικά όμως, κάποια στιγμή που θα χαλαρώσεις θα δεις και τη σχέση σου με πιο νηφάλια ματιά γιατί όταν είμαστε αγχωμένοι τις περισσότερες φορές ανακαλύπτουμε ασυναίσθητα φταίχτες.
Μη φοβάσαι τίποτα για το απόγευμα που θα δεις τον ψυχ. Όσο σε παίρνει χρονικά, γιατί την 1η φορά θα σου πάρει ιστορικό, να του πεις όλα όσα αισθάνεσαι ότι σε ενοχλούν. Σύζυγος-παιδί-η πανσέληνος....τα πάντα. Την ώρα που τα επικοινωνείς σε κάποιον που έχεις πάει για βοήθεια, κάνεις αυτόματα και μια εσωτερική εκλογίκευση, δηλαδή αρχίζεις να αντιλαμβάνεται για ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, πού σκέφτεσαι παράλογα ή υπερβολικά.
Τέσπα, δύναμη και υπομονή και όλα θα πάνε καλά!

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Μπραβο βρε Τασο! Μιλας ωραια!!

Αλλη μια φορα εχω παει σε ψυχολογο πριν 8 χρονια..Αλλα μου φανηκαν καπως αυτα που με εβαζε να κανω και δεν ξαναπηγα.

(Με σηκωνε να παταω σε εναν κυκλο και μου ρωτουσε προς τα που ηθελα να παω κλπ)

----------


## kathy®

> Μπραβο βρε Τασο! Μιλας ωραια!!
> 
> Αλλη μια φορα εχω παει σε ψυχολογο πριν 8 χρονια..Αλλα μου φανηκαν καπως αυτα που με εβαζε να κανω και δεν ξαναπηγα.
> 
> (Με σηκωνε να παταω σε εναν κυκλο και μου ρωτουσε προς τα που ηθελα να παω κλπ)


Καλη επιτυχια σημερα και δες τα ολα σαν μια νεα αρχη!!!

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Σε ευχαριστω. Το θεμα ειναι βελτιωθει και η κατασταση στο σπιτι!

----------


## Tasos75

Όταν αρχίσει να σου ψιλοφτιάχνει η διάθεση και να φεύγει σιγά σιγά το άγχος θα βελτιωθούν και πολλά από όσα τώρα βλέπεις άσχημα.
Άντε, καλή επιτυχία!!!

----------


## kathy®

Τελικα πως πηγε το ραντεβου;;;πως νιωθεις;

----------


## John11

> Εν κατακλειδι δεν περναω καλα και ισως να εκανα λαθος επιλογη πριν 2 χρονια που παντρευτηκα..


Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω. Μπορείς να δώσεις μια περιληπτική περιγραφή του τι είδους άτομο είναι η γυναίκα σου?

----------


## Μίκρος Πρίγκηπας

Πολυ παλιο το ποστ αλλα σιγουρα καποια στιγμη θα το διαβασει καποιος.Ειχα στο περιβαλλον μου ακριβως την ιδια ιστορια.Το ζουσα με τους κουμπαρους μου και αδερφικους μου φιλους.Αυτο που μου ειπε η συζυγος ειναι οτι δεν αντεχει να "νταντευει" δυο παιδια.Καταλαβαινε απολυτα την παθολογια στην ψυχολογια του αντρα της,ηταν πολυ υποστηρικτικη ακομα και με το νεογεννητο και την ολη κουραση που μπορει να εχει αυτο.Την ειχε κουρασει η παραιτηση του κουμπαρου ομως.Το οτι ειχε βουλιαξει σε ολο αυτο που περνουσε και πιανοταν μονο απο τα χαπια...Ωσπου εφυγε απο το σπιτι και του ειπε οτι θα επιστρεψει με ολη της την καρδια μονο οταν ο ιδιος αποφασισει πως χρειαζεται βοηθεια..Ευτυχως την ακουσε.Βρηκε ψυχιατρο που του ρυθμισε σωστα χαπια και δοσεις,εκανε απειρες συνεδριες και τωρα ειναι ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα και ηρεμοτερα ζευγαρια που ξερω.

----------

